# Dealing with dishonesty



## rparrny (Sep 28, 2015)

I've been waiting since the 12th for my new loaf cutter/planer/beveler I ordered from Ebay to arrive and I found out it came to my post office today so I went and picked it up (my mail girl is a nightmare).  When I got there Ed handed me an Amazon Prime box.  I told him that wasn't the box and could he look around for it...no other box.  I get home and open it and lo and behold it's my loaf cutter!  Now if I new it was available on Amazon, I have a prime membership, I would have ordered it there to receive it in 2 days. 
So I go on Amazon and there it is, same seller offering the same product for 7 bucks more on Amazon.  Now we all know that a lot of things on Amazon are higher...but he sells it on Ebay and uses Amazon Prime shipping to pay for his "free shipping" on Ebay!  I found this very slimy and after leaving negative feedback and contacting the seller on Ebay, I reported him to Amazon.
I will spend more money for a business that I know is honest...this seller "Bigcircus" will not get any more of my business.
Just had to get that out of my system.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 28, 2015)

You know, I'm much more inclined to buy a product from someone (a mom and pop, handcrafter, etc)  at a higher cost and support the honest laborer/artisan than I am to save a buck by buying from dishonest people.


----------



## Susie (Sep 28, 2015)

I do not have Prime, but I have learned to go to Amazon first to see what they have and the prices available.  I have saved LOTS of money this way.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 28, 2015)

I do find it pretty off that he is selling through one channel and using the shipping from another one.  While in many ways it was cheaper for you (or so it seems) it is still not on as, as you pointed out, via amazon you would have got it sooner.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 28, 2015)

I understand the item you ordered was received in good working order and is pretty much exactly as it was represented to you. Am I correct in the understanding there is no reason for complaint there?

I understand you are uncomfortable with the idea that the seller drop shipped the item from his Amazon inventory. Drop shipping allows sellers to do what they do best -- procure and/or manufacture products. Drop shippers are paid by sellers to do what drop shippers do best -- warehousing, packing, and shipping. There is nothing shady or unethical about this division of labor. What difference does it make whether the item was shipped from an Amazon warehouse or direct from the shipper's dock?

I also get the feeling you are annoyed that you did not research your purchase on Amazon as well as eBay before buying. Honestly, due diligence is your problem, not the seller's. Or should sellers have the obligation to disclose in one venue that they are also selling through other channels? 

The overly slow fulfillment of your order -- that is definitely a good reason for complaint. It is not appropriate to have to wait that long for a product that is ready to ship, and I agree the seller should be held responsible for that.


----------



## nsmar4211 (Sep 28, 2015)

I do agree it seems dishonest, but it's really just business. Nothing stopping someone from selling from different venues. Ebay isn't the great bargain grounds it used to be (and etsy isn't all handmade anymore). I'm also someone who learned the hard way to check the big places for prices before buying!


----------



## rparrny (Sep 30, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I understand you are uncomfortable with the idea that the seller drop shipped the item from his Amazon inventory. Drop shipping allows sellers to do what they do best -- procure and/or manufacture products. Drop shippers are paid by sellers to do what drop shippers do best -- warehousing, packing, and shipping. There is nothing shady or unethical about this division of labor. What difference does it make whether the item was shipped from an Amazon warehouse or direct from the shipper's dock?.


Not according to Amazon, they were very interested in this practice and will investigate.  I am a stickler for ethics...occupational hazard...and that a vendor would use Amazon's money to ship for an Ebay purchase is, IMHO slimy at best.
Why the vendors cutter didn't come up on a quick amazon search?  I have no idea...I'm not annoyed that I didn't see the Amazon cutter first and get it sooner...it was more of an after thought that I would have paid more to receive it sooner.
Why does it make a difference where it was shipped from?  Because Amazon paid for the shipping materials and the shipping and got no sale from that vendor...


----------



## dixiedragon (Sep 30, 2015)

Glad you reported it. Possibly the seller just recycled the box? Maybe I am naïve?


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 30, 2015)

I don't sell anything through Amazon or eBay so I do not know their policies. But I find it difficult to believe a seller could ship a product from Amazon without first entering in an order to do so. Maybe this person found an inappropriate work-around and in that case, I see your point.


----------



## rparrny (Sep 30, 2015)

DeeAnna said:


> I don't sell anything through Amazon or eBay so I do not know their policies. But I find it difficult to believe a seller could ship a product from Amazon without first entering in an order to do so. Maybe this person found an inappropriate work-around and in that case, I see your point.


I got a response from the vendor today.  He stated that he had tried to ship my order from ebay from China and ran into major problems and delays.  Because my order was so delayed he chose to take the stock from Amazon and ship it to me for waiting so long.
Now normally I would have felt like I misjudged this vendor...but I am a stickler for details (another occupational hazard) and I double checked my initial order just in case I was wrong.  The initial order had an estimated delivery date of October 4th...the shipment arrived 5 days *ahead* of schedule.
The problem with dishonest people is...when they find themselves in a hole...they just keep digging...


----------



## Dorymae (Sep 30, 2015)

Personally I think you are over reacting. You do not have enough of the true details to make a judgement one way or the other, detailed person or not. You have suspicions of why this was done, but really only the seller knows the real reason and whether or not he told you the truth you got the product you were expecting to receive. 

If you are going to choose to do business with someone over the internet, by way of amazon or ebay or any other outlet you only have the right to receive the product you ordered by the time frame promised. Whether you believe their business practices to be shady or not, you received your product before the time promised. I also highly doubt he could put one over on Amazon as far as shipping is concerned. I will bet amazon did get paid even if he simply swapped product from ebay.  Honestly I don't think it is worth getting yourself worked up over.  This is just my opinion ( everyone has one).


----------



## rparrny (Oct 1, 2015)

Dorymae said:


> Personally I think you are over reacting. You do not have enough of the true details to make a judgement one way or the other, detailed person or not. You have suspicions of why this was done, but really only the seller knows the real reason and whether or not he told you the truth you got the product you were expecting to receive.
> 
> If you are going to choose to do business with someone over the internet, by way of amazon or ebay or any other outlet you only have the right to receive the product you ordered by the time frame promised. Whether you believe their business practices to be shady or not, you received your product before the time promised. I also highly doubt he could put one over on Amazon as far as shipping is concerned. I will bet amazon did get paid even if he simply swapped product from ebay.  Honestly I don't think it is worth getting yourself worked up over.  This is just my opinion ( everyone has one).


Of course your entitled to your opinion.  My opinion is that as a society, we are getting much too comfortable with "letting things slide" when it comes to doing the right thing.  Planned Parenthood selling baby parts, their execs making 600K a year and spending tens of millions on travel including private jets and Hilary still defending them...Vets dying and congress passes a bill to fire them and how many have been fired 18 months later? One.  Over 300,000 vets have died waiting for care and I don't see anyone screaming about it.  So yes it's minor, but my intolerance of this minor act and refusal to deal with this vendor again solidifies my beliefs in doing the right thing and speaking out when I see the wrong thing being done....not enough people willing to speak up anymore....


----------



## KristaMarie (Oct 1, 2015)

This is not the time or the place, but the one thing I can't "let slide" is people touting misinformation as fact. Take your PP bashing elsewhere.


----------



## Susie (Oct 1, 2015)

Whoa, y'all!  This is heading off into not-appropriate-for-a-soaping-forum territory.  Can we bring this back to the subject at hand, please?


----------



## rparrny (Oct 1, 2015)

KristaMarie said:


> This is not the time or the place, but the one thing I can't "let slide" is people touting misinformation as fact. Take your PP bashing elsewhere.


I agree with you that this is not the place but as far as misinformation...I am a medical professional for nearly 30 years with ten of those years in OB/GYN where I delivered babies.  My statements on PP are informed and correct based on my knowledge of the medical system including billing and regulations and unlike most I have watched every one of those videos in their entirety so that I am not depending on any media sources.  As far as the tax payers money they waste they are a non for profit and have to list all the funds they spend.  I doubt you have done the same.


----------



## rparrny (Oct 1, 2015)

Susie said:


> Whoa, y'all!  This is heading off into not-appropriate-for-a-soaping-forum territory.  Can we bring this back to the subject at hand, please?


Sorry, I'm done...just would not allow someone to accuse me of misinformation when I'm rock solid on my facts.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 1, 2015)

Hey, folks. Take a deep breath... It's time to let this thread quietly expire with some dignity and grace.


----------

